# Point Sparring and Opening Identification



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2012)

When we spar in my dojo, we basically do it in two ways.  I come up with non-scripted kata based interactions for students to try out bunkai and I try to make sure that my students are familiar with the rules of various combat sports.  Recently, I covered point sparring with my students and we did a bunch of drills to make sure that would could throw our techniques with control.  I explained that we were learning point sparring because I felt that it would help them see openings in people's defense and that they would learn how to put a weapon in that opening.  Does that sound valid to you?  Can we find any value in non-contact sparring, or is this one combat sport that is just too different from reality to even bother with?


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2012)

I think point sparring can help someone make that initial movement to an opening. And like other aspects of sparring it teaches distance. And some point sparring is light, and some can be heavy with a lot of contact.  It's all good in some ways.

As for the weapon aspect, I hadn't thought of that before. I guess I'll think on it now.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 15, 2012)

Buka said:


> I think point sparring can help someone make that initial movement to an opening. And like other aspects of sparring it teaches distance. And some point sparring is light, and some can be heavy with a lot of contact.  It's all good in some ways.
> 
> As for the weapon aspect, I hadn't thought of that before. I guess I'll think on it now.



I like to start my students with non-contact point sparring and move into contact.  Then we move on to a different kind of sparring.

The weapon aspect is important.  Point sparring kind of reminds me of fencing.


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> I like to start my students with non-contact point sparring and move into contact.  Then we move on to a different kind of sparring.
> 
> The weapon aspect is important.  Point sparring kind of reminds me of fencing.



Yes, I feel that fencing aspect as well.


----------



## kbarrett (Jan 21, 2012)

When my students spar they make "contact" their also allowed to use their elbows and knee along with upper-cuts and hooks for "close quarter" sparring.  I will also allow them to take their partner to the ground and wrestle, strikes are also allowed during ground fighting, this is all done with safety and nobodies ever gotten hurt.  My students like this kind of sparring, when it comes time to prepare for a tournamnet our training doesn't change, my students understand the difference between points and dojang sparring and make the need adjustments for competitions. Ken


----------

